# I am not receiving the new HD channels....



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I have 110/119/61.5 and also did not receive the new channels. (EDIT: All show on sd except indie and retro which dont show at all.)
Got nowhere with the technical support person or the loyalty dept. person. Was told because I do not have the maintanence it would cost me something like $95 for a person to come out and add 129; normally it would be about $15 if I had the maintenance.

So, is it still worth my time to try to get this taken care of free of charge? I am unemployed and temporarily disabled physically. My commit is up April 1st and am hoping that Uverse makes its way here from the next town east of here if I decide to switch allegiances.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The HD channels were not uplinked to 61.5. They are one 72 and 129, you need one of those two the get them.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I was and am still aware of that, garys....


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

Only you can determine if it's worth it or not. You have three choices. Do nothing, pay 95.00 for a tech to come out, or pay for the maintenance plan, then the 15.00 for a tech to come out. If you're willing to wait, the 61.5 sat will be replaced and the missing HD will more than likely be uplinked to the replacement sat.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

This kind of reminds me of, when 129 1st went up and those of us in the Northwest, were told that we could do a 2 dish setup or buy a 1000.2 dish if we wanted to see the HD channels. All of had to pony up as well, to upgrade our Dish's, as HD was a luxuray.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I can't believe that Dish did not put these channels on 61.5. Come on how many dishes do we need on the roof like 10 to get all the channels. It is ridiculous. DirecTV has one dish for all the channels HD and SD. I know you can pay $15 to upgrade but I can't do it because my family pays the bills and they have three standard 510 DVR's that are only MPEG-2. This really blows as having two dishes on the roof is bad enough but now you need more to get the extra HD channels. What is next more HD channels soon like TCM that will only be on the 72 satellite.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

reddice said:


> I can't believe that Dish did not put these channels on 61.5. Come on how many dishes do we need on the roof like 10 to get all the channels.


As I wrote earlier:


phrelin said:


> I'm probably off base, but my speculative thought was that Dish intends for most customers to be on either 110°/119°/129° or 61.5°/72.7°/77° with fewer and fewer legacy SD customers using 110°/119°/61.5°.


Most 110°/119°/129° customers can use a single 1000.2 dish. Most 61.5°/72.7°/77° customers can use a single 1000.4 dish. A few like me need to use a 500 plus a wing dish because of line of sight problems.

Dish knew this was coming when they started eliminating some legacy MPEG2-only boxes. Unfortunately, there was a transition period where during the past 24 months installers had to put up 110°/119°/61.5° dish arrangements in the Eastern Arc when it was becoming clear that the customer ultimately would need 61.5°/72.7°/77°.

But I'm puzzling a bit about your situation reddice. You've been a member of this Forum for 7 years and a Dish customer for 5 years. If you've been following these threads for the past two years you had to know this was coming.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Seven years. Wow as time flies by. Like I said before I don't pay the bills just a portion. My family does not care about HD and they want to stick with those junky 510 DVR receivers. I am the only one with HD and a 612 DVR.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I'm closing this thread in lieu of the thread_ here _that has a poll to see who has the new channels._


----------

